# "Do's and Don'ts" for growing marijuana



## Hyperbrandon (Feb 11, 2008)

What are some of you guys top "_Do's and Don'ts_" for growing marijuana.


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Feb 11, 2008)

DO do  A search.....


But uh: Dont use tap water :spit: 
 Dont Over-Nute your girls...take it easy with nutes in early stages.(search will provide more info):joint: 

Have good air circulation in your grow room....Exhaust, Intake, other fans.:fly: 

 Check your Ph regularly.....
  Give Tender Love:heart:and Care
Use good soils
 Do think about the benefits of using Co2:confused2: 
Do read about LST,Super cropping, Topping, Cloneing.
 Humidity!
 Dont allow light to ever interupt the Dark period!:hitchair: 
 Check for light leaks.

...Do be patient........:watchplant: ...............................................


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Feb 11, 2008)

Here HB.

 Here is a great link that will help you, or any new grower; with alot of your questions you may have when first starting.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=9396


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 12, 2008)

But uh: Dont use tap water


thats not always true. ive known growers in areas that have GREAT phed tap water ready to use. its all about ppm and ph. if you go to your local ulility company (water authority) you can have a water sample analysis done for free of your water from your tap. some places are great some are terrible! its all location.

use proper spectrum! if you dont know whats what, its time to read.

use organics if your a beginner, and stick to soil...both are more forgiving.

make sure your soil has plenty of arreation and has buffers to prevent much of the ph flucuations that occur in soil grows.

use good genetics not bagseed. you never know with unknown strians u could grow for 3-4 months and end up with hermi genetics or something with no potency or yeild.

chop males unless you know when your ready to breed. an unknown strian cross is worthless unless you know what your doing, agian you could end up with more hermi genetics or something you have no idea is even worth keeping....

as said before get a good ph / ppm meter and check often water and nute solution when feeding/ watering.

light leaks are a big deal so make SURE there are NONE.

research on the cycles and what to look out for when growing in whatever medium you decide on.

make sure the temps are warm in the growroom in the light AND the night cycle as cold temps stunt growth and hot temps lead to strech and more males and hermis.

im sure theres more but im pretty stoned if you have anymore ?s feel free to ask!

goodluck!


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Feb 12, 2008)

I believe that either way, tap water has Salts, Chlorine, Debree from the pipes, Possibly rust.
 That stuff can kill the micro life in the soil your using.

 I just think its better to use Distilled water, rather than Tap...
 But w/e blows your skirt i guess....


----------



## Mr. Bubbles (Feb 12, 2008)

I would think the tap water comments effect a very SMALL portion of growers.  I started growing filling 20-30 gallon jugs at Walmart in time I learned there was nothing wrong with my water. Hell I drink it straight from the tab which makes it good enough for my plants   My mess comes in at just under 7.


----------



## octobong007 (Feb 12, 2008)

i gotta a couple good do's and dont's.  
donts:  tell ANYONE what your doing.  
           get stressed out over a grow.

do's:    have fun, its your grow.  
          decide what you want out of your grow and how much time you
               have to invest on the "on hands" part of it.  


the "never use bagseed comment" i cant agree with...just means you HAVE to pay attention to your ladies.  you do what your resourses allow you to do.  as for tap water, fill your jugs and let them sit 24 hours, if your ph is too high, use ph down or a lemon or epsom salts etc....  and you'll be fine.  everyone has their own way of growing, dont mean its right or wrong, just different, stick with the basics and you wont go wrong.  there's a few on here that grow for profit, personally, i dont have their beliefs and i seriously look down on them, but thats their right.

another good DO is keep an open mind, alot of great experiments are going on and have been done, learn from them...if you can, improve them...thats something we ALL would appreciate.

research, very important.  that way your not trying to ask a question without knowing the basic principles of what your wanting to do...this site does give a SECURE means of research...THEN ask questions, cause when some of these guys...and ladies start answering, they're not wanting to explain something of basic principle.  ya wanna learn, show ya wanna learn.  sorry if this seems harsh...but i dont think everyone will disagree.  and soak up EVERY bit of mojo sent your way, its a long and rewarding road to be impressed with your own smoke.


----------



## maineharvest (Feb 12, 2008)

Ive allways used nothing but tap water and thats at many different addresses.  Never had a problem.  The only problem I seem to have sometimes is over feeding.  Be very careful cause you dont want to give your girls nutrient burn.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 13, 2008)

i never said never use them i said dont because you dont know what your getting....so stop putting words in my mouth.

for a noob, it might be good to get the hang of growing to use bagseed thats free.....but what if the seeds are no good? herm? no potency ditch weed? yah you might have gotten close to finishing them but all you get. hey if YOU wanna grow bagseed go for it, but i wont recommend it unless you know what seeds your getting. just trying to help!


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Feb 13, 2008)

""use good genetics not bagseed. you never know with unknown strians u could grow for 3-4 months and end up with hermi genetics or something with no potency or yeild.""

TOA is right, he never said never use bagseed

 and the above statement i completly agree with.
  Im using bag seed right now, 3 of the 4 are pritty good plants.....but one of them is growing crappy as heck. its flowering very slow, its not very hardy..probaly isnt going to be a great smoke anyways.
    when you buy good seeds, your going to have good plants, that are breeded to be an amazing strain, breeded to be easy to grow, be hardy, have high thc%. all the good stuff.

 Bagseed is just a gamble...could be an ok grow, could give you more trouble than its worth.

 If your going to take the time to set up a good grow space, and spend money on good lighting.....then just find good seeds.... the end results will be much better 
 good luck


----------



## sweetnug (Feb 13, 2008)

Thats true bagseed can go either way.  Usually more to the negative side.  Hermies are very prevalent and that a real pain to find that 1 flower, needle ina haystack.   As far as water it totally depends on the area you live.  They will give you a percentage of whats in your water anywhere without it being sketchy.  I use just filtered water through a dual stage filter, my water had much chlorine and thats not good at all.  Jorge Cervantes says RO is a waste of time and money, I agree.  There are tap waters out there that will work just as well just do a little research.  GL


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Feb 13, 2008)

make sure your lights are secured nicely lol


----------

